# Legal action vs SKY



## zztop (9 Apr 2013)

Is it possible if their legal base is in the UK?


----------



## serotoninsid (9 Apr 2013)

What's the nature of the potential litigation?  Is their 'legal base' in the UK?  If you're a customer of theirs, is your contract not with a company registered in Luxembourg?


----------



## bazermc (9 Apr 2013)

zztop said:


> Is it possible if their legal base is in the UK?


 
Of course they provide a service in ireland


----------



## Time (9 Apr 2013)

They will have an office in Ireland. Sue them there.


----------



## mrblues (9 Apr 2013)

They do have offices here including an MD for Ireland - J.D. Buckley

Start here and ask them where the main office is.


----------



## zztop (19 Apr 2013)

Letter on the way.Thanks.


----------

